# Silly question about poodle snouts



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

Samson is 5 months and Gigi is 9 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Poodles (to my eye anyway) are pretty obviously dimorphic despite the rest of the world thinking they are all girls (if that were true how would they make more poodles?) in all of the aspects of their appearance that you noted. Here is a picture of Lily (on the right) and Javelin. Javelin was not yet a year old when this picture was taken, but you can see that his features are more rugged than hers (she was about 7 1/2). I would say his feet were probably bigger than hers when he came home as a puppy. His bone is much heavier than Lily's. In fairness though she is a petite girl (weighs about 36-37 pounds and 22 3/4" at withers) and he is not a small boy but not a giant either (weighs about 50 pounds and is 24" at withers).


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

The show lines tend to breed for long beautiful faces, but even in show lines the males look different than the females. If you can’t tell by looking at the face whether the dog is male or female, that is not a good thing. I think your boy looks very “manly.” His face is broader than the show lines would be but doesn’t scream golden or lab to me. Are you concerned he may actually be a mix?


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> The show lines tend to breed for long beautiful faces, but even in show lines the males look different than the females. If you can’t tell by looking at the face whether the dog is male or female, that is not a good thing. I think your boy looks very “manly.” His face is broader than the show lines would be but doesn’t scream golden or lab to me. Are you concerned he may actually be a mix?




Well after everyone kept mentioning how he looked like a doodle I was starting to really look at him and was a little concerned. The lady I got him from I think now looking back (without my judgement clouded by wanting him so bad) was probably a backyard breeder and was very rude and didn’t give much info. She also bred yellow labs and golden retrievers which I didn’t know until I got there and saw them all.. so yes I guess it got me thinking.. but do you think he looks purebred standard poodle? He also glides his back feet on the floor when he walks which I’ve never seen a poodle do before. He looks like he walks lazily and kinda glides his back paws along the floor while he walks. He doesn’t have that bouncy poodle trot that Gigi has. I’ve never questioned it at all until lately when my mom and my brother kept joking around calling him a doodle and then I really noticed the differences in him and Gigi! But hopefully it’s just because he is a male! I have only ever had female spoos before him. He is my first male 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

His lighter pigmentation (nose and eyes) would make me wonder about some golden DNA in the mix. You could have him DNA tested, but then again the most important thing is that he is your well loved and happy companion.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

He looks purebred to me, just not well bred (no offense, I just mean he's far from the show standard in conformation and color). He is super adorable, though!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, and my boy also has a much bigger head and paws than my girl.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> He looks purebred to me, just not well bred (no offense, I just mean he's far from the show standard in conformation and color). He is super adorable, though!


I would agree with this, and knowing the background I would say that you are probably right in that he came from a BYB (who probably does breed mixes.) Hopefully he was never going to be considered for breeding, since even if he isn’t purebred, he is far off of the standard. But I’m sure he is a lovely pet, and I think if anyone is bothering you about him being doodle, you could just tell them that he is a poodle. A very manly poodle ?


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> I would agree with this, and knowing the background I would say that you are probably right in that he came from a BYB (who probably does breed mixes.) Hopefully he was never going to be considered for breeding, since even if he isn’t purebred, he is far off of the standard. But I’m sure he is a lovely pet, and I think if anyone is bothering you about him being doodle, you could just tell them that he is a poodle. A very manly poodle ?




He is getting neutered! My dogs are just pets, not used for breeding or showing. And thank you all for your answers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Here in Australia, standard poodles are generally a bit bigger than those in the States. There is a height difference between bitches and dogs of about 2 in. Standard Poodles were originally bred as retrievers with a wide muzzle and soft mouth. They legs were more robust. Show judges have "spoiled" the breed by leaning to thinner more "elegant legs and muzzles. There are some breeders here that breed retriever poodles. They do not do well in shows. They are a bit more lay-back at home but have a strong prey drive. The show dogs tend to be more hyperactive and have problems with their legs when they try all the athletic things poodles do and land on too thin legs from 6 feet up with 60 lbs. The Retrievers have less problems there.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Hugo now almost two weighs 56lbs and is 27 inches tall. You can definitely tell he is a boy by the facial features. His paws too were quite large.

Your boy looks very much like a poodle. His pigment isn't ideal but that doesn't mean he isn't stunning! 

Photos range from 9weeks to 1.5 years





































Sent from my WAS-LX3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

Dina said:


> Hugo now almost two weighs 56lbs and is 27 inches tall. You can definitely tell he is a boy by the facial features. His paws too were quite large.
> 
> Your boy looks very much like a poodle. His pigment isn't ideal but that doesn't mean he is stunning!
> 
> ...




He is so beautiful and his face shape reminds me a lot of Samson’s! Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Jessica_ said:


> Dina said:
> 
> 
> > Hugo now almost two weighs 56lbs and is 27 inches tall. You can definitely tell he is a boy by the facial features. His paws too were quite large.
> ...


Thank you! 

You can check out more photos on his 52 week thread

http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=262489&goto=newpost#/topics/212745


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lucky is a goldendoodle and most people think he is a poodle when his hair is short. In comparison to most doodles, Lucky has ALL poodle features. I don’t really see any golden quality other than his coat. He has a bouncy trot, very thin snout (even for a boy), and an exceedingly high prey drive. Looks matter less to me because I mainly want a companion but I can understand if you paid a lot of money for purebred and ended up with a cross. Although, doodles are quite expensive nowadays and many owners are very obsessed with doodle breed standards.


----------



## Entellechy (Jun 10, 2017)

I think he is stunning no matter what breed he is. I understand you would want to know though. =)


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

Entellechy said:


> I think he is stunning no matter what breed he is. I understand you would want to know though. =)




Thank you! So do I! He has the greatest personality also! We met both his parents when we bought him so I think he probably is a standard poodle just not a well bred one as others have said.. I sure do love him though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

He is a precious little one. How is it going raising two puppies?


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

zooeysmom said:


> He is a precious little one. How is it going raising two puppies?




Really good! It started out pretty easy but then got challenging as Samson got pretty naughty there for awhile. He is a much much harder puppy than Gigi, he has such a funny personality and is always getting into something or trying to test the boundaries! Gigi is still perfectly well behaved lol. When Samson does something naughty she knows he is going to get in trouble and she will leave the room and sit somewhere alone like she wants me to know she was no part of it.. they both are loose at night now. Gigi sleeps in bed with us and Samson sleeps on the floor next to the bed. Gigi is loose in the house all the time and Samson is except when I am at work for 6 hours every night. The past few weeks Samson has started acting so much more grown up and sweeter. He is being much better behaved and just seems to concentrate more on pleasing us. I am hoping it lasts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, besides a little naughtiness, that's great. My girl just got over her naughtiness at 3 years old :lol:


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> Wow, besides a little naughtiness, that's great. My girl just got over her naughtiness at 3 years old :lol:


You are very lucky. Gracie is now 5 y/o and she still can put on a naughty show to gain attentions as she sees fit.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow you are so lucky they are both so well behaved already. Mine is 5 months and he can be a challenge. Well basically is the jumping and leaping into you that gets me. He is also losing teeth like crazy right now and his need to chew is crazy. We are off to the store today to get something more to chew on. While I hate bully sticks I think they smell awful he needs something longer lasting. We gone thru jerky, yak sticks etc.


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> Wow you are so lucky they are both so well behaved already. Mine is 5 months and he can be a challenge. Well basically is the jumping and leaping into you that gets me. He is also losing teeth like crazy right now and his need to chew is crazy. We are off to the store today to get something more to chew on. While I hate bully sticks I think they smell awful he needs something longer lasting. We gone thru jerky, yak sticks etc.




Samson is losing teeth like crazy right now also!! Mine are perfectly well behaved as far as not jumping on us or the furniture but if a guest comes over forget it LOL. They are like wild beasts then, still need to work on that hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I have a female that is very large boned and sturdy. At his age she had a thicker muzzle as well, but it has slimmed down as she grew. Even the breeder commented on Raven's thick muzzle, almost apologetically, when I got her at 14 wks because the breeder preferred the finer boned type, but liked her wider puppy face. As an adult she has a normal spoo face.


----------



## Jessica_ (Jan 31, 2018)

Raven's Mom said:


> I have a female that is very large boned and sturdy. At his age she had a thicker muzzle as well, but it has slimmed down as she grew. Even the breeder commented on Raven's thick muzzle, almost apologetically, when I got her at 14 wks because the breeder preferred the finer boned type, but liked her wider puppy face. As an adult she has a normal spoo face.




That’s good to know, thanks! I love the wider look on Samson also! I just wasn’t sure if it was common in poodles or if it was cause he is a male! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simkay (Sep 23, 2021)

Jessica_ said:


> Well after everyone kept mentioning how he looked like a doodle I was starting to really look at him and was a little concerned. The lady I got him from I think now looking back (without my judgement clouded by wanting him so bad) was probably a backyard breeder and was very rude and didn’t give much info. She also bred yellow labs and golden retrievers which I didn’t know until I got there and saw them all.. so yes I guess it got me thinking.. but do you think he looks purebred standard poodle? He also glides his back feet on the floor when he walks which I’ve never seen a poodle do before. He looks like he walks lazily and kinda glides his back paws along the floor while he walks. He doesn’t have that bouncy poodle trot that Gigi has. I’ve never questioned it at all until lately when my mom and my brother kept joking around calling him a doodle and then I really noticed the differences in him and Gigi! But hopefully it’s just because he is a male! I have only ever had female spoos before him. He is my first male
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simkay (Sep 23, 2021)

Jessica_ said:


> Well after everyone kept mentioning how he looked like a doodle I was starting to really look at him and was a little concerned. The lady I got him from I think now looking back (without my judgement clouded by wanting him so bad) was probably a backyard breeder and was very rude and didn’t give much info. She also bred yellow labs and golden retrievers which I didn’t know until I got there and saw them all.. so yes I guess it got me thinking.. but do you think he looks purebred standard poodle? He also glides his back feet on the floor when he walks which I’ve never seen a poodle do before. He looks like he walks lazily and kinda glides his back paws along the floor while he walks. He doesn’t have that bouncy poodle trot that Gigi has. I’ve never questioned it at all until lately when my mom and my brother kept joking around calling him a doodle and then I really noticed the differences in him and Gigi! But hopefully it’s just because he is a male! I have only ever had female spoos before him. He is my first male
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simkay (Sep 23, 2021)

My Tobi has a broad nose. Your boy is adorable.


----------

